# The New Wheels/tires



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Here are a couple of pix of the new 16" aluminum wheels and BF Goodrich Commercial T/A tires.

Had a nice visit to Fort Clinch State Park this past weekend. NICE park. We will go back.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks great! Excellent choice in tires. They should perform very well on your fiver. 
We have over 10K worry free miles on our Commercial T/A tires so far and are very pleased.
Happy camping!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

ARzark said:


> Looks great! Excellent choice in tires. They should perform very well on your fiver.
> We have over 10K worry free miles on our Commercial T/A tires so far and are very pleased.
> Happy camping!


I appreciate the help you previoulsy offered. It was YOU that made me seriously consider whether or not to stick with a 225 OR switch to the 215 that I did use. I did not want to have the inside of the tires to close to the slide bar mechanism. I have read of othes having that problem. Thanks and SAFE trael. PCM


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It looks great!!!! I would like to do this to my 5er.

Gary


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Those look fantastic, and I'm sure they will perform even better.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

If I just didn't get radial replacements from Tireco, I would definately looked at doing this mod. But with just paying for a new 5er, no $ left for $$$ mods.







Where did you get the rims and tires and did they install them. I had a hard time finding a shop to mount and balance the replacement tires. No one wanted to touch the 5er except Firestone. Let us know how the ride is. PM me if you want info on Fort Clinch, we went last month. Fishing pier there is not open, fyi.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> If I just didn't get radial replacements from Tireco, I would definately looked at doing this mod. But with just paying for a new 5er, no $ left for $$$ mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ordered the wheels for an Ebayer. Ordered the tires from Costco. Costco mounted and balanced the tires and WE did the swap from the old to new. Pretty easy. Just hitch the fiver to the truck, raise the landing gear, and use the truck bottle jack, place on the frame very near the suspension hangers, and raise the trailer......was easy. Now IF we could just get the old 15" wheels and Marathons sold. PCM


----------



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

how much for the tires and wheels- e-mail [email protected] I'm in SC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*VERY NICE !!! *


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*Sa....Weeeeet!*

MaeJae


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks great, Ft Clinch is one of our favorite North East Fl Parks.

Enjoy


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks really nice.









Brad


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We had a great time at Fort Clinch Stae Park, FL. First time there. Nice park with LOTS of biking and hiking. WE will go back for sure. It was the maiden voyage with the new 16" wheels and tires. They tracked perfect and the truck had less tug on it. I suspect that was due to less trailer bounce due to the stiffer sidewall of the LT tire. VERY PLEASED!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

As cheap as the mfr's can buy this tire and wheel combo irates me... They should come like that factory..

Looks great!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> As cheap as the mfr's can buy this tire and wheel combo irates me... They should come like that factory..
> 
> Looks great!


I agree...but it all comes down to profit margins and cheap tires/wheels only help Keystone increase profits.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We found that our new replacement tires that are radials provided a much better tow also. I can't imagine the improvement with the bigger rims and sturdier tires.

Post Hijack: Did you stay in the beach cg or the river at Fort Clinch? We stayed at the river. That is my son's favorite campgrounds! He did some mountain biking, and my DH did also but he face planted over the handlebars (I think due to a tree root) The Fort is awesome and the beach deserted.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We stayed at the beach campground , site 12. We did like the park a lot. It's a toss up to stay at the beach sites vs river sites. Since there is no beach access at the beach sites.....it's not really a big bonus. We thought the river sites were pretty with all the over hanging trees. Plenty of biking opportunites even though we do not trail ride any longer....too old. We will go back! PCM


----------

